# PLEASE HELPPPPPP...........



## SIDBIT (Mar 4, 2004)

I have a PIII 450 MHZ processor,VIA VT82C692BX model,mainboard model 693-596-W977,96MB RAM,SIS 6326 AGP graphics card and a 48x CD ROM DRIVE(with multimedia etc..).
1) The problem I am facing is that recently due to voltage fluctuations my computer suddenly turned off.The next time when I booted it nothing happened.I repeatedly did the booting but nothing happened and only monitor light was flickering.I thought it was porblem with AGP card and brought a PCI graphics card from my frined and plugged montior into it.Everything just worked fine after that.But as you know the PCI card si much slower than AGP.What can be the possible cause for that problem.I checked the AGP card and it is fine.If there is a porblem with AGP slot can it be reapired or can I get a motherboard which supports the current config or should I upgrade to a higher rig since my system is old also.
2) *The second problem is that sometimes after I had to switch to PCI card when I boot my computer the above mentioned problem again happens ie the same flickering of light of monitor,no hard disk detection etc.The CPU is on and then I leave it for 5 minutes in the same position.After that when I try to start the system the system starts.What can be the possbile cause for that.*Please help as I am not able to decide that if I upgrade the problem of point 2 will persist or there is a sloution.Also suggest whether to upgrade or not and if yes to what rig?


----------



## lavan_joy (Mar 5, 2004)

First u go and buy a UPS.Then solve the other problems.Otherwise all other parts also will go to WASTE BIN


----------



## ice (Mar 5, 2004)

The " T610", no its not nother terminator, the fone is super cool.. only on problem..


Slow processor


----------



## TheMask (Mar 5, 2004)

Whats the pol got to do with this thread? Anyways. i voted for T610. and isnt Nokia 3510 kinda old ?


----------



## ice (Mar 5, 2004)

But the 3510i rulz!! i own that piece.!


----------



## TheMask (Mar 5, 2004)

oh yeah, 3510i is the color display one right? but i still think T610 is a better choice, ofcourse not considering the price of either


----------



## anupamsinha (Mar 5, 2004)

Hi Sidbit

Most probablly your motherboard's BIOS is faulty. First try cleaning RAM slots then if that doesn't helps them most probablly the BIOS is corrupt. You can check this by leaving the comp on for few mins/hours and it will boot up on its own. If it still doesn't try warming it a bit with a hairdryer or something(pointing at the BIOS chip). Be carefull don't overdo it. 2-3 mins should be enough.


----------



## MasterMIND (Mar 5, 2004)

get a debug card and notice the code when booting is stop... tell me the code then I can tell u what happened


----------



## Switch (Mar 5, 2004)

I could be absolutely wrong here but try changeing the CMOS battery as i can see your Mobo is quite old... This could be the problem... Just a guess...


----------



## SIDBIT (Mar 7, 2004)

What is a debug card?I donot know what can be the problem with the CMOS battery.Actually the battery got discharged.So i got a new one and installed it and donot think what can be the problem with the CMOS battery.I cannot understaind waht you mean.Please explain clearly.


----------



## brm (Mar 8, 2004)

how long since you have serviced your computer?? i have faced the problem several times and i can say quite confidently that Dust and Heat are the biggest culprits. Service your CPU...remove all the cards, dust them with a paintbrush (soft), clean the inside of the slots and keep the CPU in a place where it gets enough ventilation. Hope it helps


----------



## SIDBIT (Mar 11, 2004)

I think the problem si with the dust in the processor.Earlier I had the same problem and with the help of a computer expert I solved the problem.But it reappeared.What can be the cause?


----------



## go4inet (Mar 11, 2004)

Nokia 3610 is damn awesome ! Like what ICE told. But I dont own that, my friend has and which has amazing features...


----------



## Samee (Mar 12, 2004)

Nokia 3510 is OK, but it can't even touch the T610


----------



## ice (Mar 12, 2004)

Samee... price difference bro..

oNe is for 7 K and the other is for 15K... U cant really compare them. But 610 is not value for money while 3530 iz.


----------



## Samee (Mar 12, 2004)

Hey, the poll was for SE t610 Vs. N 3510
But T610 Has More colours
connectivity(Infrared, Bluetooth)
All My Friends Have Bluetooth enabled phones.
Of course N 3530 costs about 7K, but it is long,
if you have the money go for the stylish T610/T630.


----------



## ice (Mar 12, 2004)

True.. True..

anyone remmeber that budwizer add?


waaazzzzzaaaaa!!!


----------

